

Turning the Arduino Uno into an Apple II - avinassh
http://dpeckett.com/turning-the-arduino-uno-into-an-apple

======
reidrac
Great project! I released my own Arduino based microcomputer today and it is
interesting that we implemented similar things in a different way (eg, I
implemented composite video and not VGA; how different would have been my
project if I had gone the other way!).

I discarded early on emulating a complete machine, so I just emulated the 6502
CPU and focused on getting CC65 cross-compiler working with my machine. I'm
impressed you managed to emulate the Apple II. Kudos!

~~~
dpeckett
Awesome work, your avr computer is really impressive! So similar and yet so
different! Emulating the Apple II was relatively easy, not a lot of extra
hardware.

Haven't tried cross compiling anything yet, sounds really cool. Nice work on
the Mandelbrot demo!

~~~
reidrac
You shouldn't have any problems with CC65 (specially if you're emulating the
Apple II!). In my case it took a good amount of work just to get a "hello
world" using printf ;)

And re:Mandelbrot... thanks! it took 2 hours and 13 minutes to render that
Mandelbrot in ascii :) Because my design with external SRAM I have around
2.2464MHz free after dealing with the video generation (composite video timing
is so expensive!), but the extra overhead of the compiler has to be added on
top of that (plus fixed float point numbers in a 6502 emulated in an AVR...).

------
dpeckett
Author here, this is one post out of a series
[http://dpeckett.com](http://dpeckett.com), if this stuff interests you, feel
free to follow my twitter:
[https://twitter.com/damianpeckett](https://twitter.com/damianpeckett).

~~~
irascible
Very neat project. Also, your vga tricks are really really cool. I havn't seen
anything like it but I feel like it should be much more visible!

------
aceperry
"Emulating the 6502 is in itself is a significant undertaking so this phase
took on the order of a week or two."

Don't know if the author was bragging or what, but it reminds me of the fact
that Woz designed and created all of the hardware and software for the
original Apple and Apple II. Nicely done for it's time. I wonder if anyone can
create something would be equivalent to today's systems.

~~~
dpeckett
Author here. I meant that in earnest, getting the emulator 6502 compatible was
a large part of the project. But it did come together in about ten days, on
the order of 70 hours.

There's something about these old systems, you can fit the whole system into
your mental working memory. Just can't do that with todays abstractions.

------
PebblesHD
Now if only someone could get Arch running on a toaster... Seriously
impressive work, and as ever a fascinating explanation!

------
aceperry
This is seriously nice. We keep hearing about how much more powerful today's
processors are compared to yesterday's stuff. Here is a project that
demonstrates that power.

------
jonathanoliver
But can I play The Oregon Trail on it?

------
cranklin
This is great!

